

Still working on reproducible builds - sctb
http://christophe.rhodes.io/notes/blog/posts/2014/still_working_on_reproducible_builds/

======
sctb
The announcement email for the initial release of SBCL suggests that build
bootstrapping (related to reproducibility) was one of the main reasons for the
fork from CMUCL:
[http://jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/~csr21/sbcl-0.0](http://jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/~csr21/sbcl-0.0).

Even if your build process doesn't involve bootstrapping the implementation
language, reproducible builds seem like a difficult but desirable thing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023035).

